# Good Will Resort Stay Voucher



## Joe33426 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just received an email from Wyndham that they have issued a "Good Will Resort Stay Voucher" in response to a recent communication with them.  The voucher is for a free 5 day stay booked 60 days before check-in.  

The voucher doesn't mention anything about required sales presentation or anything else, but I'm wondering if there is a catch.  Besides of course the fact that the 60 days before check-in requirement reduces the likelihood of getting a good reservation.

Has anyone received one of these?  And if so, we're you able to use it without getting hassled into a sales presentation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 4, 2014)

Joe33426 said:


> Besides of course the fact that the 60 days before check-in requirement reduces the likelihood of getting a good reservation.



VIP's book in that window all the time, perhaps you can snag one of their cancel/rebooks......

 Think cancelations


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 4, 2014)

Just checked my email and I got two more of these vouchers this afternoon, it's really strange....


----------



## am1 (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you reserve the unit?  If your trying to get a cancellation most likely they will be gone before you even see it and for sure by the time you call someone at Wyndham and explain the certificate you have and they try to book it.


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 4, 2014)

am1 said:


> How do you reserve the unit?  If your trying to get a cancellation most likely they will be gone before you even see it and for sure by the time you call someone at Wyndham and explain the certificate you have and they try to book it.



I would have to email Wyndham, I've attached a copy of the voucher.  It's just weird all around.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 4, 2014)

My understanding is that you have to  call in to book all "Club Wyndham" Reservations


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> My understanding is that you have to  call in to book all "Club Wyndham" Reservations




The directions on that one say it has to be done by email. 
That's a bit strange.


----------



## seussg111 (Nov 10, 2014)

They issue these out after  anegative resort experience.  There truly are no blackout dates.  I received mine after a negative experience in Daytona beach.  I was able to book a room for new years eve in orlando!  It worked great for us.....no they did not hit us up for a presentation.   It was totally legit!


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 12, 2014)

Do they issue them only to people who have bought from the company? Or do they include resale as well?


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 12, 2014)

We bought from the company and had a bad experience last May when the resort didn't have our reservation.  We're VIP Platinum and all we got were our points back for that reservation.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe33426 said:


> I just received an email from Wyndham that they have issued a "Good Will Resort Stay Voucher" in response to a recent communication with them.  The voucher is for a free 5 day stay booked 60 days before check-in.
> 
> The voucher doesn't mention anything about required sales presentation or anything else, but I'm wondering if there is a catch.  Besides of course the fact that the 60 days before check-in requirement reduces the likelihood of getting a good reservation.
> 
> Has anyone received one of these?  And if so, we're you able to use it without getting hassled into a sales presentation.



I would assume no sales presentation.  A little while ago, I brought to 
Wyndham's attention and provided them citation(s) to show that a former employee was using Wyndham related info on me.  The said they would send me one of the certificates you described but they never did.  Read the fine print on what they sent you to see if there is a requirement to attend a presentation, my guess is there is not.


----------



## duchessofdork (Jan 3, 2015)

*Good will vouchers*

Hi! I found this board while Googling to see if anyone else had recieved these vouchers.

We aren't Club Wyndham owners, but booked a unit through the Great Smokies Lodge website. We had a weird freak accident happen in our unit, and they offered us a few of these vouchers because I think they thought we might sue, which is silly, 'cause accidents happen. 

We used one to book a five night stay at Great Smokies Lodge next month, and it was really painless. When I called the 1-800 number, they had an agent contact me via email, and I gave her the dates I wanted to travel, and she told me what she had available. We picked a 2 bedroom deluxe. 

We haven't stayed yet, and I'm really hoping they don't ask us to do the tour, but the guy who gave us the vouchers said they really were no-strings-attached. So far everyone has been really easy to work with, and I have three more to use by November. Everyone has been really nice, and we are considering buying in when the time is right because the customer service has been great.

Have you used your voucher yet? How did it go?


----------



## elleny76 (May 1, 2017)

If you get one of those vouchers and set a date with wyndham by email  BUT has to cancel the free reservation at last minute.. would they grant again the 5 free days for a new booking?


----------

